# Super Slow Computer



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18362, Installed 20190731084549.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3700 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 76 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 452 GB (322 GB Free); E: 1863 GB (1676 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0WVYMC, ver A00, s/n 1LMYSD2.CN7016369300R0.
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 1LMYSD2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

This computer is less than 3 years old and I have noticed that with more use it has become super slow...with everything, opening email, browsing the web, and general computer performance. I used to be really savy with diagnosing my old computer (which I had for 10 years!) but I was under the impression that since this computer is newer, running Windows 10, that it would kind of "run itself." What am I missing? I've run the antivirus and nothing has come up...any and all help is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 3252 Desktop* which appears to have been purchased in October 2016 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

It has a weak Intel processor, so it's never going to have the speed and performance of a jackrabbit.

If it's gotten slower and slower over time, it's my guess it's become cluttered with apps and has a large number of running processes.

Without being there to have a "hands on/eyes on" with it, it may be difficult and time-consuming for us to help you from here.

Do you know a computer-knowledgeable family member or friend who you can ask to help you?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

LOL, I used to be the "knowledgeable" one...I guess you answered my question... I basically need to "clean it up", by running dfrag, probably downloading malwarebytes, and combing through my settings to be sure nothing is being downloaded. There are a large number of running processes...I checked that already but I don't know which ones to remove or disable. It was always a "slow" computer considering how new it is, but yes, in the last year it has become horribly slow. A simple step by step on where to start in terms of clean up would be greatly appreciated as I have done it in the past. Thanks so much.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in the order that they're listed so you can find and remove any malware, spyware, etc. that may be infesting your computer and affecting its speed and performance.
Take your time doing it so you don't make any mistakes.
If you print these instructions before you start, they should be easier to follow.

Go HERE, then click the "Free Download" button to download and save *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner*.
Close all open windows first, then double-click the AdwCleaner.exe desktop icon to load its main window.
Click the "Scan Now" button to start the scanning process.
1 or 2 minutes or longer may pass before the scanning process is finished, so be patient.
If no threats are found, click "Skip Basic Repair", then close the window.
If any threats are found, the list of threats will appear.
Make sure the entire list is selected, then click "Clean & Repair".
When the cleaning and repair process is finished, restart the computer.

Go HERE, then click the "Free Download" button to download and save the *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* setup file.
Double-click the saved file to start the install process.
Click "Personal Computer", then click "Install".
After the install process is finished, a new window will appear.
Click "Get Started", then click "Use Malwarebytes Free", then click "Open Malwarebytes Free".
When the new window appears, click the gear icon in the upper right.
When the settings window appears, click "Security".
Make sure all 3 "Scan Options" are selected and highlighted in blue.
Make sure both "Potentially Unwanted Items" are set on "Always (recommended)".
Click the "X" in the upper right to close that window.
Click "Scan".
It will check for and install the current definition files before the scanning process starts.
If any threats are detected, the number of threats will appear under "Detections".
If no threats are found, click "Done", then close the main window.
If threats are found, make sure they are all selected, then click "Quarantine".
After all threats have been quarantined, restart the computer.

Go HERE, then click the "Download Free Edition" button to download and save *SUPERAntiSpyware*.
Double-click the saved file to start the install process.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as a Google browser and toolbar.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to send an e-mail address and diagnostic report.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version.
After it's installed, do the following:
Load its main window, then click "System Tools".
Click "Preferences", then uncheck the top 3 boxes in "General Configuration"(which will restart it), then click "Done".
Click "Advanced Settings", then uncheck "Follow shortcuts (*.lnk) during scan", then click "OK - Done".
Click "Click here to check for updates".
When the definition files have updated, click "OK".
Click "Scan This Computer", then click "Quick Scan".
If problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.
When the scan is finished, click "Continue".
Make sure that EVERYTHING in the list is selected, then click "Continue".
When the removal process is complete, click "Continue".
If you're prompted to restart the computer to finish the removal process, do so.

Note: Write down and advise me how many threats/detections each app found and removed.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

While running windows 10 with 4GB of ram,@1.60ghz and a graphics card with 1024MB,...Im surprised it runs at all.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

snuffleufflegus:

The *Dell Inspiron 3252 Desktop* sold brand new for $600.00 - $650.00.
In order to keep the price low, Dell installed cheaper and slower hardware in it.
You get what you pay for.

I refuse to run Windows 7 or Windows 10 with less than an Intel Core i5/i7 processor and less than 8/16 GB of RAM.
When I purchase a refurbished Dell (what saves a lot of money compared to a new one), I make sure it has the hardware I want.
I add a graphics card in some of them if the integrated graphics isn't sufficient.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

flavallee said:


> snuffleufflegus:
> 
> The *Dell Inspiron 3252 Desktop* sold brand new for $600.00 - $650.00.
> In order to keep the price low, Dell installed cheaper and slower hardware in it.
> ...


I agree.
Although i do not have them specs,for what i do have,this computer is pretty snappy.It always has been since i got it 7 or 8 years ago.It's no high end computer,but i have had really good luck with it.
It loads fast (well,fast enough for me) 10 seconds to the desktop.Everything thing i click is immediately responsive.
It runs great online.No complaints whatsoever.Im not a gamer.I only have a few photo editing software.(photoshop,gimp and photoscape).
Other software such as microsoft office,and microsoft works.
On the other hand,i have no startup procesess upon boot except for my wireless card.
Task manager only shows a maximum of 28 procesess at any given time.
And my cpu is always at "0".when nothing is open.
I have always kept it clean,virus free and have disabled all unecessary programs/services in the msconfig utility and adminstrative tools/services.
I have also modified the bootscreen for a quicker loading time,and have set the computer for optimal settings,making everything quick to respond.
I only have windows 7 home premium,4GB ram @2.20ghz,intel i3.
Unfortunately the future holds a different story with windows 7 nearing it's end.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*olabola* has weak hardware in his Dell, but its speed and performance issue may be more affected by malware, spyware, etc..
I'm waiting for him to complete my 3 sets of instructions and then reply back with the results.

I serviced a friend's computer last month that was so badly infested with malware, spyware, etc. that it had the speed and performance of a turtle.
After I found and got rid of all of it, speed and performance drastically improved.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

flavalee, thank you for your detailed instructions, that's exactly what I was looking for. I will do it this weekend so that I have the time to be sure it's done correctly. I unfortunately did not purchase this computer it was a gift after my last desktop (which I had for 10 years) finally needed to go...I honestly miss that old computer, it was running XP and technically was still running when the new one was purchased, but I felt I "had" to go with the new one...anyway, trying to make the best of a crappy situation. I'll let you know how things go once I have completed the steps.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.
Take your time performing those 3 sets of instructions.
Make sure not to use your computer while each scan is running.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

OK, I did the first step and it said it found no infections, but did find preinstalled "stuff" and whether to quarantine them...I am posting the log

Malwarebytes AdwCleaner 8.0.0.0
# -------------------------------
# Build: 11-21-2019
# Database: 2019-11-26.1 (Cloud)
# Support: https://www.malwarebytes.com/support
#
# -------------------------------
# Mode: Scan
# -------------------------------
# Start: 12-12-2019
# Duration: 00:01:10
# OS: Windows 10 Home
# Scanned: 35225
# Detected: 17

***** [ Services ] *****

No malicious services found.

***** [ Folders ] *****

No malicious folders found.

***** [ Files ] *****

No malicious files found.

***** [ DLL ] *****

No malicious DLLs found.

***** [ WMI ] *****

No malicious WMI found.

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

No malicious shortcuts found.

***** [ Tasks ] *****

No malicious tasks found.

***** [ Registry ] *****

No malicious registry entries found.

***** [ Chromium (and derivatives) ] *****

No malicious Chromium entries found.

***** [ Chromium URLs ] *****

No malicious Chromium URLs found.

***** [ Firefox (and derivatives) ] *****

No malicious Firefox entries found.

***** [ Firefox URLs ] *****

No malicious Firefox URLs found.

***** [ Preinstalled Software ] *****

Preinstalled.CyberLinkService Folder C:\Program Files (x86)\CYBERLINK\SHARED FILES\PLUGIN\NEWBLUE 
Preinstalled.CyberLinkShellExtension Registry HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{3E2A0A32-6E14-4BAD-AA87-BBB6A75EBFF2} 
Preinstalled.DellDigitalDelivery Folder C:\Program Files (x86)\DELL DIGITAL DELIVERY 
Preinstalled.DellDigitalDelivery Registry HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{AB7F2792-2ED1-4C5C-9F28-680E5110BF72} 
Preinstalled.DellFoundationServices Folder C:\ProgramData\DELL\DELL FOUNDATION SERVICES 
Preinstalled.DellHelp&Support Folder C:\ProgramData\DELL\DELL HELP & SUPPORT 
Preinstalled.DellSupportAssistAgent Folder C:\Program Files\DELL\SAREMEDIATION\PLUGIN 
Preinstalled.DellSupportAssistAgent Folder C:\Program Files\DELL\SUPPORTASSIST 
Preinstalled.DellSupportAssistAgent Folder  C:\ProgramData\DELL\SAREMEDIATION\PLUGIN 
Preinstalled.DellUpdateforWindows10 Folder C:\Program Files (x86)\DELL UPDATE 
Preinstalled.DellUpdateforWindows10 Folder C:\ProgramData\DELL\UPDATE 
Preinstalled.DellUpdateforWindows10 Registry HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{FB198E80-F1AB-4A6F-B3E3-F7442FC91FD2} 
Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Registry HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tasks\{F32ED269-7820-4879-B603-E87AEEFB6053} 
Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Registry HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tree\CLVDLauncher 
Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Registry HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\InstallShield_{2A87D48D-3FDF-41fd-97CD-A1E370EFFFE2} 
Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Registry HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{2A87D48D-3FDF-41fd-97CD-A1E370EFFFE2} 
Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Task C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\CLVDLAUNCHER

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\Logs\AdwCleaner[S00].txt ##########


----------



## BarryBoulder (Dec 13, 2019)

Bro.. if you buy a computer from a shop?.. chances are its LOADED with BLOAT WARE... my interpretation of bloatware is, useless software that comes with a new machine, either to intentionally slow down the computer, or, to "aid" the current devices your computer has. 

Personally.. i see no use for bloat ware.. some would disagree.. however.. if you feel that the software that was pre-installed on your machine is useless... take your windows key... burn your self a copy of windows... and reinstall that sucker... back up files u wanna keep before hand..


----------



## BarryBoulder (Dec 13, 2019)

also.. its a good idea to source all your drivers before you re-install.. and keep them on a usb stick.. or burn a copy.. or place on a secondary hard drive..

Also. what alot of people dont realise.. is their hard drive is a bottle neck for their computer.. so sometimes upgrading to a solid state drive for your operating system (if you currently havea magnetic drive) is a good idea..


Im currently running a Gigabyte GA-MA785 motherboard.. with a phenom ii 2 core processor.. 6 gigs ram.. and a solid state drive.. on board graphics.. windows 10..

I never have any issues with day to day pc usage.. my pc is never slow.. by all standards.. your computer should blow mine out of the water.. the only real difference between us, is the software thats clogging up your machine in the background.. you could do with some extra ram.. but ive ran happily at 4 gigs before.. 

The great thing about windows uninstall manager.. is you cant really delete drivers.. or many important things.. if you post screenshots of all installed software.. im sure the guys here can help you pick out the bloatware thats killing the speed of your machine..

Also post a screenshot of taskmgr.. ill happily teach you what processes can be killed, and how to permanently stop them with "services.msc" and "msconfig"... sounds daunting, but it really is as easy as following 123 instructions..

I have to disagree with the above posts, about needing a minimum of i5 or equivelant processor.. sure.. it helps.. but its by no means a requirement.. my specs fall far short of an i5 equivelant.. and my pc does just fine with youtube @ 1080P.. facebook.. ebay.. anything i need to do really... of course i wont be able to game at all lol.. but thats not what i use this pc for..


----------



## BarryBoulder (Dec 13, 2019)

just reading more posts... "without having hands on approach, it would be difficult and time consuming to help you"... i totally disagree with this.. [inappropriate content deleted by mod].

[more inappropriate content deleted by mod].


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

above is great advice
clean install of windows 10 on a ssd..........backup 1st


----------



## Chawbacon (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello Olabola,

I have a similar laptop (with a little more RAM though) and ran into similar performance issues. I found that my system was generating higher than normal system interrupts. I finally traced this back to Windows 10 Fastboot (enabled by default). Disabling Fastboot, fully powering down, and then restarting the system gained a memory performance boost of around 35% for me. The system takes longer to start up completely, but, runs significantly faster now. 

Best of luck,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

BarryBoulder, please review the Rules, to which you agreed yesterday when you joined. You missed or forgot about:

*Keep Support in the Forums*
For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums and not allow assistance be given via email or private message. This offers the opportunity for peer-review with the hope that any potential harmful advice can be corrected. Having problems and solutions publicly visible may also help someone in the future who is experiencing the same issue(s). If you're looking for live support, there are other (paid) sites that provide that service. Also, due to the risks involved, we do not allow live remote control of computers by our volunteers.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Flavalee,
Waiting for your advice, as I recall we have worked together in the past and I trust your recommendations.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you completed all 3 sets of instructions in post #4?
If you have, how many threats were found and removed with each tool?
Assuming you have completed the above, is your PC running any better? 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

flavallee said:


> Have you completed all 3 sets of instructions in post #4?
> If you have, how many threats were found and removed with each tool?
> Assuming you have completed the above, is your PC running any better?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


I stopped after step one to find out what to do with the preinstalled applications and posted the results. I can move on to the other two steps, just figured I'd get your input on the first set of results.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You said in post #12 that *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner* didn't find any threats/detections to remove or quarantine.
That's good.

Please complete the instructions for *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware*.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It appears to me and I MAY be wrong, that no one has commented on your log in post 12
If this is a Dell computer and the Windows 10 OS is on the Dell, that was on when you bought it - albeit the build number of 10 will not be the same build as when you bought the Dell, as you now have version 1903 - * then the 1000$ question appears to me to be*



> Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Registry HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tasks\{F32ED269-7820-4879-B603-E87AEEFB6053}
> Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Registry HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tree\CLVDLauncher
> Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Registry HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\InstallShield_{2A87D48D-3FDF-41fd-97CD-A1E370EFFFE2}
> Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Registry HKLM\Software\Wow6432Node\\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{2A87D48D-3FDF-41fd-97CD-A1E370EFFFE2}
> Preinstalled.LenovoPower2Go Task C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\CLVDLAUNCHER


*How do we manage to get Lenovo entries on the registry.

Please follow as below*
Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, paste the following command

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

No threats found with Malwarebytes Anti Malware

Malwarebytes
www.malwarebytes.com

-Log Details-
Scan Date: 12/14/19
Scan Time: 5:01 PM
Log File: 3c224170-1ebd-11ea-946d-f48e38bd4dc4.json

-Software Information-
Version: 4.0.4.49
Components Version: 1.0.770
Update Package Version: 1.0.16176
License: Free

-System Information-
OS: Windows 10 (Build 18362.535)
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: DESKTOP-59G45BH\Alexandra's Home PC

-Scan Summary-
Scan Type: Threat Scan
Scan Initiated By: Manual
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 298049
Threats Detected: 0
Threats Quarantined: 0
Time Elapsed: 18 min, 13 sec

-Scan Options-
Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Enabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Detect
PUM: Detect

-Scan Details-
Process: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Module: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Key: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Value: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Data Stream: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folder: 0
(No malicious items detected)

File: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Physical Sector: 0
(No malicious items detected)

WMI: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Multiple threats found and quarantined with Super AntiSpyware, see log: (in two parts because it was too long to post)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
https://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 12/14/2019 at 05:46 PM

Application Version : 8.0.1046
Database Version : 15873

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:06:46

Operating System Information
Windows 10 Home 64-bit (Build 10.00.18362)
UAC On - Limited User

Memory items scanned : 975
Memory items detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 43005
Registry items detected : 0
File items scanned : 8828
File items detected : 1459

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.1rx.io\1r_dsp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.1rx.io\_rxuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.254a.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.254a.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.33across.com\33x_ps [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.33across.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.33across.com\ps_pid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.341800575.log.optimizely.com\end_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\um [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\umeh [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.3lift.com\sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.3lift.com\tlcookieable [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.3lift.com\tluid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.5053096.fls.doubleclick.net\_derived_epik [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.9159625.fls.doubleclick.net\_derived_epik [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.a.wishabi.com\gid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.abmr.net\01AI [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.acuityplatform.com\auid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.acuityplatform.com\bv-361861 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.acuityplatform.com\bv-422289 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.acuityplatform.com\bv-432985 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.acuityplatform.com\bv-437701 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.acuityplatform.com\bv-441187 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.acuityplatform.com\bv-447793 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad-m.asia\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad-stir.com\d10 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad-stir.com\d30 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad-stir.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\adb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\adnxs_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\au_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\conde_nast_xid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\emxid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\google_gid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\jpmid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenadb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenadnxs [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenadx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenamo [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenconde_nast_xid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenemx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenjpm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenpbm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenson [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenszm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seentd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\pbm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\szm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\tdid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\turn_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adaptv.advertising.com\adaptv_unique_user_cookie [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adaptv.advertising.com\rtbData0 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adaptv.advertising.com\unique_ad_source_impression [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adaptv.advertising.com\userData [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adaraanalytics.com\aackid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adaraanalytics.com\ckid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\loc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\mus [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\na_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\na_tc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\ouid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\ssc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\uvc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adentifi.com\adtheorent[cuid] [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adfarm1.adition.com\UserID1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adform.net\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adgrx.com\ADGRX_CM_APPNEXUS_BRIDGED [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adgrx.com\ADGRX_CM_CASALE_BRIDGED [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adgrx.com\ADGRX_UID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhaven.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\appnexus_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\bsw_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\gi_u [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\id5_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\pubmatic_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\rubicon_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\sovrn_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\springserve_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\tpl_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adingo.jp\appnexus [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adkernel.com\ADKUID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admanmedia.com\acuity_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admanmedia.com\admtr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admanmedia.com\bidswitch_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admanmedia.com\emx_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admanmedia.com\rtk_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admanmedia.com\sprs_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admedia.com\admRtbUidCkey34334Ssp245 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admission.net\dtuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admixer.net\am-uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admixer.net\am-uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\anj [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\icu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\uids [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\usersync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\uuid2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adobe.demdex.net\adobe [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adotmob.com\partners [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adotmob.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adotmob.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adroll.com\__adroll_shared [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adrta.com\__aavi [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adrta.com\__aavt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.deliverimp.com\buid_R_RYTM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.deliverimp.com\buid_r_ppnt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.deliverimp.com\cuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.kiosked.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.kiosked.com\tuuid_last_update [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.kiosked.com\umdd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptradtrt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptran [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrbsw [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrcriteo [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrh [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrmf [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrpp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrpwr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrrc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrstk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.yieldmo.com\ptrz [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsafety.net\ct_did [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsafety.net\ct_idt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsafety.net\ct_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsby.bidtheatre.com\__kuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adscale.de\uu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsnative.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsrvr.org\TDCPM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsrvr.org\TDID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adstanding.com\_adstanding_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adswizz.com\OAID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsymptotic.com\A [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsymptotic.com\U [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adsymptotic.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtag.primetime.adobe.com\UID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtag.primetime.adobe.com\aam_uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com\APIDTS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com\eAPID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtelligent.com\a284006 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtelligent.com\vmuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advangelists.com\avnguid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adventori.com\sync_16248314 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adventori.com\tk_ui [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adversal.com\d29b3c0a0353239ac712ceaafd87d175 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\ACID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\APID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\B [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\BTS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\C2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\F1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\FC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\IDSYNC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\UMAP [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\USID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.aexp.demdex.net\aexp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.affirm.com\tracker_device [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.afy11.net\s [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.agkn.com\aa [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.agkn.com\ab [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.agkn.com\ae [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.agkn.com\u [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ally.demdex.net\ally [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.alticeusa.demdex.net\alticeusa [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.altitude-arena.com\um [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com\ad-id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com\ad-privacy [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.aniview.com\2_C_25 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.aniview.com\aniC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.aoa.demdex.net\aoa [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apolloprogram.io\auid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apolloprogram.io\bwid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apolloprogram.io\nstrid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apxlv.com\dc_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com\AA003 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com\ATN [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com\APID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com\APIDTS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.audible.demdex.net\audible [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.basebanner.com\cicouid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.betweendigital.com\dc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.betweendigital.com\ss [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.betweendigital.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.betweendigital.com\ut [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__102_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__103_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__106_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__109_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__125_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__136_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__140_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__141_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__147_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__148_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__149_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__151_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__157_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__166_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__167_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__168_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__169_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__bfio_sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bfmio.com\__io_cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bidagent.xad.com\xad-uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bidr.io\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bidr.io\bito [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bidr.io\bitoIsSecure [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bidswitch.net\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bidswitch.net\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bizrate.com\_ga [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bizrate.com\br [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bizrate.com\p13n_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.blismedia.com\b [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bluecava.com\acx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bluecava.com\idx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bluecava.com\lv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bluekai.com\bkdc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bluekai.com\bku [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bnmla.com\rx_maxage_89 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bofa.demdex.net\bofa [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bostonglobe.com\sophiTrackerid.01f9 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bttrack.com\GLOBALID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bumlam.com\suuid3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.appier.net\_auid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c3tag.com\C3UID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c3tag.com\C3UID-438 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cablevision.demdex.net\cablevision [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cardlytics.com\mv3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.carnivalbrands.demdex.net\carnivalbrands [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMDD [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMPRO [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMPS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMRUM3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMST [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMSUM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cdns.us1.gigya.com\apiDomain_3_-K5iD7EttUL7cU1Rxq5DBqRPBfmLEMGmwufQ3uMhmVZOTckzaNgEVVPFQc1GQjzy [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cdns.us1.gigya.com\apiDomain_3_Of5YwZ5SsOn2bwaQ_6I_wajv6QCLZi15boXxFBGFzu_mWal8CqRnkWcVOYULmuYb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.choozle.com\chzdpsync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickagy.com\cb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickcertain.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cogocast.net\dc_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cogocast.net\gid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cogocast.net\gps [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cogocast.net\gsy [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.comcast.demdex.net\comcast [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.company-target.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.company-target.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.config.parsely.com\parsely_network_uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.connectad.io\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.connectad.io\id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.connectad.io\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.connexity.net\COu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.connexity.net\br [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.contextweb.com\V [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.contextweb.com\cwbh1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.contextweb.com\pb_rtb_ev [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.contextweb.com\wf [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cootlogix.com\ck48wz12sqj7 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.creative-serving.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.creative-serving.com\tuuid_last_update [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.creative-serving.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.criteo.com\h [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.criteo.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crsspxl.com\dcid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crsspxl.com\re [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crsspxl.com\st_c [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crsspxl.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crsspxl.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crwdcntrl.net\_cc_dc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crwdcntrl.net\_cc_domain [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.crwdcntrl.net\_cc_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ctnsnet.com\cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ctnsnet.com\opt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.curalate.com\cuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.d41.co\D41ID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dc-storm.com\rmuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\107 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\108 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\110 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\112 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\113 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\114 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\116 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\117 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\118 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\119 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\120 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\121 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\122 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\126 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\127 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\128 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\129 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\CDIUSER [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.demdex.net\DST [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.demdex.net\demdex [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.demdex.net\dextp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deployads.com\d7s_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.deviceid.trueleadid.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.digitru.st\DigiTrust.v1.identity [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dlx.addthis.com\na_rn [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dlx.addthis.com\na_sc_e [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dlx.addthis.com\na_sc_x [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dlx.addthis.com\na_sr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dotomi.com\DotomiSync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dotomi.com\DotomiUser [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dotomi.com\LCLK [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dotomi.com\cjae [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dotomi.com\rts [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net\DSID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net\IDE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net\_dpm_id.5467 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net\_fbp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net\rbuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dpm.demdex.net\dpm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dyntrk.com\dyn_u [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ebayinc.demdex.net\ebayinc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eloqua.com\ELOQUA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eloqua.com\ELQSTATUS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.em.licasd.com\emchk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.emerse.com\euid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.emjcd.com\LCLK [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.emjcd.com\S [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.emxdgt.com\apn_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.emxdgt.com\dt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.emxdgt.com\ps [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.emxdgt.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eqads.com\EQUser [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.erne.co\u [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.esm1.net\abc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eventbrite.com\ebEventToTrack [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.everesttech.net\ev_sync_dd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.everesttech.net\ev_sync_ix [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.everesttech.net\ev_sync_yh [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.everesttech.net\everest_g_v2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.exelator.com\EE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.exelator.com\ud [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.extend.tv\DnT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.extend.tv\extendtv_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyeota.net\mako_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyeota.net\sec [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyereturn.com\er_guid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyeviewads.com\__ev_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fg8dgt.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fg8dgt.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fiftyt.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fiftyt.com\fifid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fiftyt.com\us [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.flashtalking.com\_D9J [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.flashtalking.com\flashtalkingad1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ford.demdex.net\ford [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fout.jp\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.foxnews.demdex.net\foxnews [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fwmrm.net\_cph [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fwmrm.net\_sc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fwmrm.net\_stid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fwmrm.net\_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fwmrm.net\_vr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fwmrm.net\_wr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getrockerbox.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getrockerbox.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gigya.com\gmid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gigya.com\hasGmid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gm.demdex.net\gm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.affec.tv\ck [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.affec.tv\oo [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.affec.tv\pt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\HAPLB8A [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uig [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_bw [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_co [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_eb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_mm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_pp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_rx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_td [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_tl [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_tp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_bw [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_mm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_rx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_td [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_tp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uis [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\_usd_forums.techguy.org [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gumgum.com\loc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gumgum.com\vst [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\RA1balancer [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\ra1_pd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\ra1_pd_323834490 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\ra1_sid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\ra1_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.harlandclarke.d1.sc.omtrdc.net\s_vi [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hash.qualia.id\hparg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hilton.demdex.net\hilton [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.history.com\__beaconTrackerID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.homedepot.demdex.net\homedepot [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hp.demdex.net\hp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.iasds01.com\AC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.iasds01.com\DMADT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.iasds01.com\UT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ib.mookie1.com\ibkukinet [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ib.mookie1.com\ibkukiuno [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ibillboard.com\ibbid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\3pi [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\id5 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.igodigital.com\igodigitaltc2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ih.adscale.de\tu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ihg.demdex.net\ihg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.im-apps.net\imid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.im-apps.net\imid_created [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.im-apps.net\imid_created_secure [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.im-apps.net\imid_secure [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.impact-ad.jp\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.impact-ad.jp\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com\CAMPAIGN [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com\IMRID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.infolinks.com\ANUSERCOOKIE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.infolinks.com\OUTHUSERCOOKIE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.infolinks.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.innovid.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.innovid.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\DW [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\DW_Time [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI27078 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI28609 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI29039 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI29697 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI30386 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI30925 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31323 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31408 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31468 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31500 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31501 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31509 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31529 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31530 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31535 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31548 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31551 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31762 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31885 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI31888 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI32065 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI32146 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI32401 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI32714 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI32832 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI33011 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI33016 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI33513 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI33521 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI34493 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI34505 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI34762 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI35209 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI35966 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI35989 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI36047 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI36335 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI36511 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37258 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37308 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37364 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37431 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37449 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37526 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37567 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37597 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37665 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI37982 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38018 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38038 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38092 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38124 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38125 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38126 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38223 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38371 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38776 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38780 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38868 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38948 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI38957 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI39020 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI39139 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI39437 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI39604 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI39885 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40001 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40094 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40173 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40227 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40300 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40467 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40503 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40563 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40833 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40858 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40889 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40920 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40973 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI40994 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41221 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41351 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41378 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41407 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41454 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41501 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41575 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41609 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41684 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41713 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41757 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41813 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41843 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41895 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI41948 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42006 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42048 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42165 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42310 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42354 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42368 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42402 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42438 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42579 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42663 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42680 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42726 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI42813 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAI43054 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter2237812 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter3596859 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter3818707 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter3819217 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter3819253 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter4432076 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter4433310 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter4848145 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5203734 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5203736 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5203739 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5203740 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5203759 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5203760 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5203784 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5509052 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5509053 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5509066 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter5738106 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter6022324 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter6022353 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter6022354 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter6163465 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerCounter6163469 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride2237812 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride3596859 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride3818707 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride3819217 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride3819253 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride4432076 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride4433310 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride4848145 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5203734 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5203736 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5203739 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5203740 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5203759 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5203760 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5203784 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5509052 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5509053 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5509066 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride5738106 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride6022324 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride6022353 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride6022354 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride6163465 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBannerOverride6163469 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBanners31527 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBanners34761 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIBanners37557 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAICampaignCounter31527 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAICampaignCounter34761 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAICampaignCounter37557 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIFirstHit31527 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIFirstHit34761 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAIFirstHit37557 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAILastHit31527 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAILastHit34761 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\IXAILastHit37557 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com\TID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.inspectlet.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\ASDT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\AWSELB [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\CSDT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\IQPData [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\IQRubiconCookieSync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\IQadv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\IQpavs [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\IQver [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\intentIQ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\intentIQCDate [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.iperceptions.com\visid_incap_1719358 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.iperceptions.com\visid_incap_1876103 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ipredictive.com\cu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ixiaa.com\_c_IEI [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.jivox.com\jvxbksync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.jivox.com\jvxkxsync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.jivox.com\jvxsync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.jivox.com\jvxtrbsync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.jpmcbankna.demdex.net\jpmcbankna [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.justanswer.com\PlatformAgnosticTrackingData [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.justanswer.com\PlatformAgnostincTrackingVisitCreation [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.justanswer.com\PlatformAgnostincTrackingVisitGUID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.justanswer.com\PlatformAgnostincTrackingVisitorGUID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.justanswer.com\trafficsource [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.justpremium.com\jpxumaster [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kargo.com\ktcid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kohls.demdex.net\kohls [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.korrelate.net\adsuu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.krxd.net\_kuid_ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ladsp.com\lao [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ladsp.com\lp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ladsp.com\lrp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ladsp.com\smn_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.latelivesaturn.com\_ga [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com\adm_DLDdwoAvzlrj4hE36dBo-g [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com\adm_t78Q8VC3dzazWzcFEarT8OPiETfp0Gj6 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com\adm_t78Q8VC3dzbmt-t0SgOakg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com\trx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liadm.com\lidid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\3pids [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\_ljtrtb_12 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ctag [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ljt_reader [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ljtrtb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ljtrtb_refresh [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ljtrtbexp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\tpro [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\tpro_inst [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com\icts [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com\lsclick_mid2149 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com\lsclick_mid38678 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com\lsn_statp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com\lsn_track [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com\rmuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.listrakbi.com\ebf24f3a-167e-40b2-a841-00d087fcdca8 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.listrakbi.com\gsid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.listrakbi.com\usid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net\LivePersonID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net\LivePersonID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lkqd.net\lkqdid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lkqd.net\lkqdidts [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lkqd.net\p_0 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

.m6r.eu\id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mantisadnetwork.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.marchex.io\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mathtag.com\mt_misc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mathtag.com\mt_mop [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mathtag.com\uuidc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.maxmind.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.adfrontiers.com\af [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.adfrontiers.com\tc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-a [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-amb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-ap [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-b [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-br [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-bs [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-c [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-co [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-dmx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-emx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-max [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-mf [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-mm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-nat [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-o [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-p [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-r [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-r1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-rk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-sh [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-som [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-sov [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-sy [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-t [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-ta [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-tl [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-tru [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-v [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-xu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-ze [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net\visitor-id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com\acs [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com\clid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com\rdrlst [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com\sglst [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com\mojo3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com\rts [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com\svid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\customer_redirectIndex_1037 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\mCookie [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\mwp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1001 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1004 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1011 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1017 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1018 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1021 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1023 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
 .mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1036 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1046 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_1048 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2004 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2019 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2020 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2022 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2025 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2027 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2028 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2029 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2030 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2037 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2038 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2040 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2041 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2046 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediawallahscript.com\partner_redirectIndex_2047 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mfadsrvr.com\bsw_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mfadsrvr.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mfadsrvr.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mid.rkdms.com\sessionid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ml314.com\pi [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ml314.com\tp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\3pdi [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\dm-x30d [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\mdata [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\ov [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_ADF [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_AMA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_AN [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_DAT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_DBC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_IOW [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_TAP [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_TRE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_TTD [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mrpdata.net\DNT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mrpdata.net\U [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mxptint.net\mxpim [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nadaguides.com\legacyTracker [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nanigans.com\NaN_hash [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.navdmp.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.navyfederalcu.tt.omtrdc.net\mboxPC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nbcuni.demdex.net\nbcuni [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.netmng.com\dct_oba [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.netmng.com\evo5 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.netmng.com\u [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nexac.com\na_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nexac.com\na_tc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ninthdecimal.com\ndat [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ojrq.net\brwsr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.omnitagjs.com\ayl_visitor [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.omtrdc.net\s_vi_bmhmx21x3Ex3Cx3D8hiz [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.omtrdc.net\s_vi_jiiexxzgl [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.omtrdc.net\s_vi_x60ojoix7Bgjkx7Dx60ojo [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.onaudience.com\cookie [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.onesignal.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.openx.net\i [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.openx.net\pd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.openx.net\univ_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\actvagnt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\adrl [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\apnxs [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\bdswch [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\bdtlct [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\criteo [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\mdfrc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\obuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\pwrlnks [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\ttd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.owneriq.net\gguuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.owneriq.net\oxc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.owneriq.net\p2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.owneriq.net\pmc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.owneriq.net\rc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.owneriq.net\si [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pardot.com\visitor_id111042 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pardot.com\visitor_id111042-hash [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pardot.com\visitor_id313941 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pardot.com\visitor_id313941-hash [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pardot.com\visitor_id637891 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pardot.com\visitor_id637891-hash [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pcl.demdex.net\pcl [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pfizerpch.demdex.net\pfizerpch [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pippio.com\did [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pippio.com\didts [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pippio.com\nnls [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pippio.com\pxrc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pixel.parsely.com\pid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pixel.pointmediatracker.com\c [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.piximedia.com\ts [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.piximedia.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.placed.com\Subject-Id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.placelocal.com\telogicalId [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.po.st\post_dcm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.po.st\post_uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.postrelease.com\status [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.postrelease.com\visitor [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.powerlinks.com\pl_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.powerlinks.com\pl_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.powerlinks.com\pl_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.prfct.co\pa_liveramp_ts [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.prfct.co\pa_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net\anHistory [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net\anProfile [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pswec.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pswec.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\DPSync3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KADUSERCOOKIE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_10 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_100 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1003 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1051 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_107 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1074 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1110 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1111 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1123 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1159 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1199 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1201 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_148 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_153 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_188 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_207 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_218 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_22 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_260 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_27 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_279 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_286 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_315 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_32 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_330 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_377 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_391 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_466 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_469 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_52 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_57 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_594 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_629 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_653 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_656 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_699 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_734 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_759 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_80 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_904 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_945 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_964 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_97 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KTPCACOOKIE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\PUBMDCID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\PUBRETARGET [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\PugT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\SPugT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\SyncRTB3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\chk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\pp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.quantummetric.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rd.linksynergy.com\cID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.reson8.com\RCID2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.retargetly.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.retargetly.com\_rlid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.retargetly.com\_rlmp1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revcontent.com\__ID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revcontent.com\v1_151 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revjet.com\trx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\cmd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\eud [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\rud [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\smd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\ub [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rkdms.com\sc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rkdms.com\sessionid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rlcdn.com\pxrc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rlcdn.com\rlas3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rtk.io\uids [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com\X1ID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\audit [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\khaos [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\ses15 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\vis15 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rundsp.com\RUN_ID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.rundsp.com\RUN_SYNC_2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\bt3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.0Lo8eA6 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.0WCbX0j [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.TtHAwbb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.abYVto9 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.an [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.bYC15ie [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.bmPv844 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.cr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.dJNjEOZ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.dT9Y2Vu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.dx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.gcms [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.nC1b0SU [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.pARbQDG [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.pyNzsRm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.qw8KooS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.rWc5RFi [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.tBLcuKl [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sa.scorecardresearch.com\CP16 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sa.scorecardresearch.com\CP17 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sa.scorecardresearch.com\CP18 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sa.scorecardresearch.com\CP26 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sa.scorecardresearch.com\CP28 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sa.scorecardresearch.com\CP5 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sa.scorecardresearch.com\CP6 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sabio.us\sbid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.safeco.d1.sc.omtrdc.net\s_vi [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.samba.tv\sambapxid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.samplicio.us\_ftc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.samplicio.us\_ftv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.samsungelectronicsamericainc.demdex.net\samsungelectronicsamericainc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scanscout.com\UIAA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scanscout.com\UIBK [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scanscout.com\UIKX [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scanscout.com\UIXX_UPDT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scanscout.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scorecardresearch.com\CP1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scorecardresearch.com\CP3 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scorecardresearch.com\UID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scorecardresearch.com\UIDR [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.scripps.demdex.net\scripps [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.securedvisit.com\sv_sid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.securedvisit.com\sv_sid_src [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sekindo.com\csuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sellpoints.com\spuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.semasio.net\SEUNCY [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.send.microad.jp\TR [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.servebom.com\up_58 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\A6 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\ActivityInfo2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\OT2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\TargetingInfo2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\eyeblaster [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\t1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\u2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\um2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.simpli.fi\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.simpli.fi\uid_syncd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sitescout.com\_ssum [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sitescout.com\_ssuma [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sitescout.com\ssdspallvtc-46d7acfbe8885119 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sitescout.com\ssi [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.skimresources.com\skimCSP [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.skimresources.com\skimGUID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.skimresources.com\skimORIGIN [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smadex.com\smxtrack [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\TestIfCookieP [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\csync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\pbw [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\pdomid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\pid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.snt.imrworldwide.com\_ver [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.snt.imrworldwide.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sojern.com\SPSC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sojern.com\apnid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sojern.com\cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sojern.com\dc-part [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sojern.com\gid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spot.im\access_token [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spot.im\device_uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spot.im\spotim-ab [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spotim.market\a271858 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spotim.market\a281178 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spotim.market\a290146 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spotim.market\a301276 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spotim.market\vmuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spotxchange.com\audience [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spotxchange.com\user-0 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.spoutable.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.springserve.com\ssid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.springserve.com\sst [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.srv.stackadapt.com\sa-camp-54283 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.srv.stackadapt.com\sa-user-id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.srv.stackadapt.com\sa-user-id-v2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.static.yieldmo.com\s [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.stats.paypal.com\c [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.stats3.unrulymedia.com\td [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.storygize.net\U [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sundaysky.com\sskya [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sundaysky.com\sskyeg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sundaysky.com\sskyu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sundaysky.com\sskyvops [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.surveywall-api.survata.com\svResp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.swa.demdex.net\swa [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sxp.smartclip.net\dspuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sxp.smartclip.net\psyn [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.sxp.smartclip.net\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.t.tailtarget.com\tp4 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.t.tailtarget.com\u [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.taboola.com\t_gid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.taboola.com\taboola_fp_td_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.taboola.com\taboola_usg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.taboola.com\taboola_vmp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\adb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\apn [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\brt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\lrp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\ltm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\tuuid_new [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\tuuid_new_last_update [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\tuuid_new_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tapad.com\TapAd_3WAY_SYNCS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tapad.com\TapAd_DID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tapad.com\TapAd_TS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tapad.com\TapAd_TTD_SYNC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com\unruly_m11 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com\unruly_m27 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com\unruly_m8 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_bluekai [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_dar [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_emetriq [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_exelate [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_liveramp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_neustar [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_salesforce [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_skp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_viewer [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tealiumiq.com\TAPID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uid_cd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_16 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_25 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_37 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_44 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_45 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_46 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_47 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_48 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_49 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_50 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_52 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_55 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_58 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_61 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_62 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_64 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_68 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_69 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_7 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_72 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uidp_73 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_zora [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teenvogue.com\CN_xid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.theadex.com\axd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.thebrighttag.com\vcnid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.thebrighttag.com\vcnst [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.thesalvationarmy.demdex.net\thesalvationarmy [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.thrtle.com\mc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.thrtle.com\sc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tidaltv.com\adidt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tidaltv.com\sync-his [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tidaltv.com\tidal_ttid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tmobile.demdex.net\tmobile [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tr.staticiv.com\_ivgu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.track.trafficscore.com\_tsid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.travelaudience.com\_tracker [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.traversedlp.com\v1._3ci [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.traversedlp.com\v1.cookieId [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UI4N [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIAG [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIAH [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIAL [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIAN [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIBF [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIBL [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIBM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIBS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIBT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIBU [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIBW [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UICT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIDF [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIDN [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIDT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIDX [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIEM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIEV [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIGL [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIIE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIIO [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIMM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIPP [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIQC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIRF [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIRO [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UISF [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UISS [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UISTB [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UITA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UITD [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UITM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UITN [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UITR [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIVA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIVO [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_dmp_lotame [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tvid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tvv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trib.al\t [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com\ANON_ID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.trowepriceassociatesinc.demdex.net\trowepriceassociatesinc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tru.am\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.truoptik.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tubemogul.com\_tmid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.turn.com\fc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.turn.com\pxs [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.turn.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tvpixel.com\sp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tynt.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tynt.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.uber.demdex.net\uber [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\apnid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\dt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\gamo [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\geode [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\pmid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\purell [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\roid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\sncr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\spotx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\udm1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\udm14 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\udmts [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.undertone.com\UID_EXT_37 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.undertone.com\UID_EXT_39 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.undertone.com\UTID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.undertone.com\UTID_ENC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.univide.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.unrulymedia.com\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.unrulymedia.com\unruly_u [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ups.demdex.net\ups [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vanguard.demdex.net\vanguard [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.verizon.demdex.net\verizon [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.verizoncorp.demdex.net\verizoncorp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.verizonwireless.demdex.net\verizonwireless [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vertamedia.com\a279798 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vertamedia.com\e0 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vertamedia.com\vmuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videmob.com\vm_usp1037 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videmob.com\vm_usp1078 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videmob.com\vm_usv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videoamp.com\sh [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videoamp.com\vampid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\UIBK [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\UITR [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\UIXX_UPDT [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\cf [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\cf_cd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\networkInfo [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\pf [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\pf_cd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\rvw [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.videohub.tv\uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.viglink.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.viglink.com\vglnk.Agent.p [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vindicosuite.com\ug [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.vmg.host\BSWtracker [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\BMX_3PC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\UID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\UIDR [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\ar_p218203664 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\ar_p3091605796 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\ar_p3092963147 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\ar_p347467400 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\ar_p347654906 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\ar_p347726134 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\ar_p347726487 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.voicefive.com\ar_p347780973 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchaddthis [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchan [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchappnexus [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchbidswitch [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchcasale [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchcomscore [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchcontextweb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchdemdex [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchdlx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchdmx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchexelate [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchfreewheel [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchgoogle [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchgroupm [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchid5 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchkrux [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchliveramp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchmedianet [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchonemobile [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchopenx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchpubmatic [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchrubicon [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchsharethrough [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchsmartx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchspotx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchtargus [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchthrotle [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchtradedesk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchtremor [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchtriplelift [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchtrustx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchtwitter [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchxaxis [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchyahoo [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\wfivefivec [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.weborama.com\wam-sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.weborama.com\wui [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.weborama.fr\AFFICHE_W [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.wellsfargobankna.demdex.net\wellsfargobankna [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.whirlpool.demdex.net\whirlpool [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.rnengage.com\eId [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xg4ken.com\kenshoo_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xspadvertising.com\PIXELfunerguvf [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xspadvertising.com\_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldlab.net\id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldmo.com\yieldmo_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldoptimizer.com\ckid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldoptimizer.com\dph [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldoptimizer.com\gcma [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldoptimizer.com\impx [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldoptimizer.com\itk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldoptimizer.com\ph [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yieldoptimizer.com\rmxc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yotpo.com\pixel [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com\FFIDA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com\FFgip [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com\PI [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com\ZEDOIDA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com\zusr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zemanta.com\zuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zeotap.com\__cfduid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zeotap.com\zc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a.clickcertain.com\_ccpx_u [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a.intentmedia.net\h [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a.intentmedia.net\intentmedia_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a2.adform.net\cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
aax-us-east.amazon-adsystem.com\_1ci_7ag23o86kjasbfd [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
aax-us-east.amazon-adsystem.com\_MXBj_SURpRlk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
about.usps.com\kampyleSessionPageCounter [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.avocet.io\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.pubmatic.com\PM-UL-Sync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\UID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-12177 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-1501 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-159 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-171 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-2009 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-20721 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-22945 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-23329 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-23409 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-23521 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-24418 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-25522 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-25746 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-26114 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-26561 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-26913 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-27649 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-29681 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-30833 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-31665 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-33281 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-34673 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-3881 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-45 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-529 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-5417 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-617 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-687 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-717 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-772 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-7801 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-8225 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-838 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-8857 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-892 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-951 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adservices.brandcdn.com\brandcdn_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
aorta.clickagy.com\chs [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
at.atwola.com\nexagesuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
be.moresatisfied.com\md5 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
be.moresatisfied.com\sha1 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
be.moresatisfied.com\sha256 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
be.moresatisfied.com\url [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bh.contextweb.com\_dbefe [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bs.serving-sys.com\S_1074640889 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
bttrack.com\GLOBALID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
c.deployads.com\d7s_dc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
cdnssl.clicktale.net\ClicktaleCECVisitorID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
collector-282.tvsquared.com\_pk_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
collector-923.tvsquared.com\_tv_uid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
create.leadid.com\rgisanonymous [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
create.leadid.com\rguserid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
create.leadid.com\rguuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
d.adroll.com\__adroll [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
data.ad-score.com\token [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
de.tynt.com\pids [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
deviceid.trueleadid.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
dmp.truoptik.com\__cflb [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
dmp.truoptik.com\to_master [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
dmp.truoptik.com\to_version [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
dmx.districtm.ca\AWSALB [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
e.serverbid.com\azk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
endpoint1.collection.us2.sumologic.com\AWSALB [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
eus.rubiconproject.com\pux [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
gwmtracking.com\kwsu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
gwmtracking.com\kwsu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
h.online-metrix.net\thx_guid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
i.liadm.com\_li_ss [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
io.narrative.io\io.narrative.guid.v2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
jelly.mdhv.io\tink [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
link.mercent.com\ticketID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
match.bnmla.com\rx_uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
match.justpremium.com\AWSALB [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ns.ixiaa.com\_c_IEA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
olrfhqst.micpn.com\_mibhv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
p.liadm.com\c [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
p.liadm.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
p.liadm.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
p2.keywee.co\sp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pi.pardot.com\lpv313941 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pi.pardot.com\pardot [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pix.spot.im\bid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pixall.esm1.net\lr [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pixel-us-east.rubiconproject.com\audit [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pixel.keywee.co\sp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pixel.rubiconproject.com\audit [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pixel.rubiconproject.com\audit [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
player.mediabong.net\uuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pool.admedo.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
pool.admedo.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
prebid.adnxs.com\SSCookie [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
prg.kargo.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
prg.kargo.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
prg.kargo.com\um2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
px.powerlinks.com\dsps%3Aaa4e7548-789b-4df8-a72f-d951a5b206eb%3A42e158fb-6e8a-4600-888d-5b8e052a78f7%5BfhAv1A25gjitqLhtI29SxvAl2A8EQj_r-npjEf3Xdhc%3D%5D [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
px.powerlinks.com\pl_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
px.powerlinks.com\pl_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
px.powerlinks.com\pl_user_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
rel.webcollage.net\wcpc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.spoutable.com\appnexus [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.spoutable.com\bidtellect [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.spoutable.com\spuser [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.spoutable.com\suid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.spoutable.com\zemanta [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwMjU2MDc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwMjU2Mjg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwMjU2MzY [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwMjU2NDk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwMzI4ODE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwMzc4NTc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwOTQyNzg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwOTQyODU [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjYwOTc3OTU [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjc0MzkzMzE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMDM0OTg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMDM1MDQ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMDM1MTE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzA0MTI [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzA0MjA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzA0MzQ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzA0MzU [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzA0NDk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzA0NTQ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzAzNTc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzAzNzg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzAzODY [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjcyMzAzOTI [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjczMDQ4MDM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dGZjLjczNzA3MjA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.0M6ZVb2.dWlkLXNpZ25hbA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.4DPyaxM.Y3VzdG9tZXIgfCBzaWduYWwgM3JkIHBhcnR5IGlkIC0gMzY1IGRheXM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.7WMBtuo.M3AtdWlk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.7WMBtuo.dGZjLjY2MTI4Njg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.7WMBtuo.dGZjLjY2MTI4NzU [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.7WMBtuo.dGZjLjY2MTI5MDM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.7WMBtuo.dGZjLjY2MTI5MzE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.7WMBtuo.dGZjLjc0NDAwMDE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.9StF3yU.M3AtdWlk [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.9StF3yU.dGZjLjY2MTI5OTM [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.9StF3yU.dGZjLjY2MTMwMjE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.9StF3yU.dGZjLjY2MTMwMjg [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.KSNUeWE.YnJpZ2h0dGFnIHVzZXIgaWQ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.UXE8DVB.YnJpZ2h0dGFnIHVzZXIgaWQ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.tTK0k2L.YnJpZ2h0dGFnIHVzZXIgaWQ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.yri1Ute.dGZjLjY2MTMxMjQ [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.yri1Ute.dGZjLjY2MTMxNTI [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s.thebrighttag.com\btpdb.yri1Ute.dGZjLjY2MTMxODA [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s8t.teads.tv\AWSALB [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
secure.insightexpressai.com\IgniteCookieSync [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
segments.company-target.com\iuuid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sitestats.ttcportals.com\cluid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
stubhub-app.quantummetric.com\U [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
survey.pulseinsights.com\pulse_insights_udid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sync.aniview.com\2_C_25 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sync.aniview.com\aniC [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sync.outbrain.com\cookieJartestCookie [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tag.1rx.io\ajcmp [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tag.1rx.io\ajess1_620FFB37196892B671C7E235 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
targeting.unrulymedia.com\tc [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
thredup.api.kustomerapp.com\x-kustomer-tracking-token [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tjxbfc1n.micpn.com\_mibhv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net\cid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ubtkilpp.micpn.com\_mibhv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
uwhfgjlv.micpn.com\_mibhv [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
va.v.liveperson.net\LPVisitorID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vast.adsafeprotected.com\doubleclick.net:::::IDE [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vast.adsafeprotected.com\ipredictive.com:::::cu [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
vast.adsafeprotected.com\serving-sys.com:::::u2 [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.cheapoair.com\tracker_device [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.lowes.com\kampyleSessionPageCounter [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.onetravel.com\tracker_device [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.orangecountygov.com\CP_TrackBrowser [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.teenvogue.com\verso_bucket [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.thredup.com\tracker_device [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.usps.com\kampyleSessionPageCounter [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.yhmgtrack.com\imp_transaction_id [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
x.fidelity-media.com\OAID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
x.mdhv.io\M [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
y.one.impact-ad.jp\cmt [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
y.one.impact-ad.jp\puid [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
scorecardresearch.com/.UID [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\PACKAGES\MICROSOFT.MICROSOFTEDGE_8WEKYB3D8BBWE\AC\#!002\MICROSOFTEDGE\COOKIES\3AI2H591.COOKIE ]
scorecardresearch.com/.UIDR [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\PACKAGES\MICROSOFT.MICROSOFTEDGE_8WEKYB3D8BBWE\AC\#!002\MICROSOFTEDGE\COOKIES\3AI2H591.COOKIE ]
doubleclick.net/.test_cookie [ C:\USERS\ALEXANDRA'S HOME PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\INETCOOKIES\JE2NF2K8.COOKIE ]

============
End of Log 
============


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

flavallee said:


> You said in post #12 that *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner* didn't find any threats/detections to remove or quarantine.
> That's good.
> 
> Please complete the instructions for *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware*.
> ...


All three steps completed with three logs posted. I do not notice the computer running any faster at this time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please see my post 23
Do you know you happen to have Lenovo entries on a Dell computer
Run the requested cmd please and post the results as explained on post 23


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to your 3 logs:
*Malwarebytes AdwCleaner* showed no infections
*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* showed no infections
*SUPERAntiSpyware* showed several hundred adware tracking cookies, but no infections

*Macboatmaster* has jumped in, so I'll leave you with him for now.
I'm pretty busy right now anyway with getting several computers serviced and upgraded to Windows 10.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

flavallee said:


> *Macboatmaster* has jumped in


I came in because I thought it worthy of exploring the situation that appears in the log in post 12
It appeared although I MAY be wrong that it had not been noticed


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> Please see my post 23
> Do you know you happen to have Lenovo entries on a Dell computer
> Run the requested cmd please and post the results as explained on post 23


I have no clue how there are Lenovo entries on this computer. It was purchased for me brand new and I hooked it up myself. The only other thing I can think of is that I copied most of the files from my old computer, Dell Dimension 8400, to this one.

I will run the requsted cmd now and post.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> It appears to me and I MAY be wrong, that no one has commented on your log in post 12
> If this is a Dell computer and the Windows 10 OS is on the Dell, that was on when you bought it - albeit the build number of 10 will not be the same build as when you bought the Dell, as you now have version 1903 - * then the 1000$ question appears to me to be*
> 
> *How do we manage to get Lenovo entries on the registry.
> ...


I tried to paste the command into the command prompt and received the following error:
Error Processing arguments.
Error Code 0x80070057


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How please did you try and paste it

highlight the cmd below

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

with your mouse and right click and click copy
and then in the cmd window click paste after the last character that appears in the window

see screenshot please


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I did exactly as you said, copy, paste, then enter and this is what I got....same error


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

So...I was checking for a response on my phone and noticed that the command was split up, so I tried to do the command in sections...not sure if that was the right thing to do but I still didn't get a log on my desktop. Here's the results.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK thanks for trying again.
The cmd is I can assure you as I sent you
There is some reason, which I do not yet know, why it is returning the error on your computer
I have asked for another opinion on that

1. In the meantime, we will proceed with the analysis of the slow performance
please download the Mini Tool Box from here

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/
it will work on 10
when you have the icon on the desktop
right click and click run as admin
click to check
List Last 10 Event Viewer Errors
Installed Programs
Devices - then checking - only problems
then click GO
a text file will be place on the desktop - open it please
click edit
select all
edit
copy
and paste to reply

2. Please then whilst I look at the report from MiniToolBox clean boot the computer and see what performance is like then
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows

Please follow carefully the instructions, ensuring you hide all Microsoft service before disabling others.
When you have it in clean boot, check the performance.
Please report the results.
IF there is NO improvement in clean boot return it to normal boot please as per the link
I have copied that here for you

In Windows 10, in the search box on the taskbar, type *msconfig*.

Select *msconfig* or *System Configuration* from the search results.

On the *General* tab, select *Normal Startup*.

Select *Services*, clear the check box beside *Hide all Microsoft services*, and then select *Enable all*.

Select* Startup*, and then select *Open Task Manager*.

In Task Manager, enable all of your startup programs, and then select *OK*.

When you're prompted to restart the computer, select *Restart*.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by Alexandra's Home PC (administrator) on 16-12-2019 at 19:10:55
Running from "C:\Users\Alexandra's Home PC\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: Inspiron 3252 Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Flush DNS: ===================================

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

========================= IE Proxy Settings: ==============================

Proxy is not enabled.
No Proxy Server is set.

"Reset IE Proxy Settings": IE Proxy Settings were reset.
========================= Hosts content: =================================
========================= IP Configuration: ================================

Dell Wireless 1801 802.11bgn = Wi-Fi (Connected)
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller = Ethernet (Media disconnected)
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) = Bluetooth Network Connection (Media disconnected)

# ----------------------------------
# IPv4 Configuration
# ----------------------------------
pushd interface ipv4

reset
set global
set interface interface="Local Area Connection* 4" forwarding=enabled advertise=enabled nud=enabled ignoredefaultroutes=disabled
set interface interface="Ethernet" forwarding=enabled advertise=enabled nud=enabled ignoredefaultroutes=disabled
set interface interface="Wi-Fi" forwarding=enabled advertise=enabled nud=enabled ignoredefaultroutes=disabled
set interface interface="Bluetooth Network Connection" forwarding=enabled advertise=enabled nud=enabled ignoredefaultroutes=disabled
set interface interface="Local Area Connection* 2" forwarding=enabled advertise=enabled nud=enabled ignoredefaultroutes=disabled
set interface interface="Local Area Connection* 1" forwarding=enabled advertise=enabled nud=enabled ignoredefaultroutes=disabled
set interface interface="Local Area Connection* 3" forwarding=enabled advertise=enabled nud=enabled ignoredefaultroutes=disabled

popd
# End of IPv4 configuration

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-59G45BH
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-8E-38-BD-4D-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B0-C0-90-BF-B4-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B2-C0-90-BF-B4-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1801 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B0-C0-90-BF-B4-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8cd5:f144:5d4a:6157%8(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 15, 2019 12:45:21 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 17, 2019 7:02:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 196133008
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1F-A3-91-57-F4-8E-38-BD-4D-C4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B0-C0-90-BF-B4-BA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.1.1

Name: google.com
Addresses: 2607:f8b0:4006:805::200e
172.217.6.238

Pinging google.com [172.217.6.238] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 172.217.6.238: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=54
Reply from 172.217.6.238: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 172.217.6.238:
Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 22ms, Maximum = 24ms, Average = 23ms
Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.1.1

Name: yahoo.com
Addresses: 2001:4998:58:1836::10
2001:4998:c:1023::4
2001:4998:58:1836::11
2001:4998:c:1023::5
2001:4998:44:41d::4
2001:4998:44:41d::3
72.30.35.10
98.137.246.7
98.137.246.8
72.30.35.9
98.138.219.231
98.138.219.232

Pinging yahoo.com [72.30.35.10] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.35.10: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=51
Reply from 72.30.35.10: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 72.30.35.10:
Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 37ms, Maximum = 39ms, Average = 38ms

Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 2, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
===========================================================================
Interface List
6...f4 8e 38 bd 4d c4 ......Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
4...b0 c0 90 bf b4 b9 ......Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
16...b2 c0 90 bf b4 b9 ......Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #3
8...b0 c0 90 bf b4 b9 ......Dell Wireless 1801 802.11b/g/n
9...b0 c0 90 bf b4 ba ......Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.9 55
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 331
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 331
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 331
192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 On-link 192.168.1.9 311
192.168.1.9 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.1.9 311
192.168.1.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.1.9 311
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 331
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 192.168.1.9 311
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 331
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 192.168.1.9 311
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
1 331 ::1/128 On-link
8 311 fe80::/64 On-link
8 311 fe80::8cd5:f144:5d4a:6157/128
On-link
1 331 ff00::/8 On-link
8 311 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None
========================= Winsock entries =====================================

Catalog5 01 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\napinsp.dll [54784] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 02 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll [70656] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 03 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll [70656] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 04 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 05 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll [23552] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 06 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\NLAapi.dll [70144] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 07 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\wshbth.dll [50688] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 01 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 02 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 03 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 04 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 05 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 06 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 07 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 08 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 09 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 10 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 11 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 12 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 13 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 14 C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [324920] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 01 C:\Windows\System32\napinsp.dll [68096] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 02 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll [86528] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 03 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll [86528] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 04 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 05 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll [31232] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 06 C:\Windows\System32\NLAapi.dll [93184] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 07 C:\Windows\System32\wshbth.dll [64000] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 03 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 04 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 05 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 06 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 07 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 08 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 09 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 10 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 11 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 12 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 13 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 14 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [407544] (Microsoft Corporation)

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (12/16/2019 07:04:02 PM) (Source: Application Error) (User: )
Description: Faulting application name: StartMenuExperienceHost.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5d65fb6a
Faulting module name: igd10iumd64.dll, version: 20.19.15.4624, time stamp: 0x58c04e05
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000002c5a5c
Faulting process id: 0x197c
Faulting application start time: 0xStartMenuExperienceHost.exe0
Faulting application path: StartMenuExperienceHost.exe1
Faulting module path: StartMenuExperienceHost.exe2
Report Id: StartMenuExperienceHost.exe3
Faulting package full name: StartMenuExperienceHost.exe4
Faulting package-relative application ID: StartMenuExperienceHost.exe5

Error: (12/16/2019 07:03:07 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (1184,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (12/16/2019 01:36:32 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (8956,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (12/16/2019 12:01:26 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (2412,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (12/16/2019 11:45:27 AM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (5824,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (12/16/2019 11:20:30 AM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (5496,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (12/16/2019 11:14:22 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: The required buffer size is greater than the buffer size passed to the Collect function of the "C:\Windows\System32\perfts.dll" Extensible Counter DLL for the "LSM" service. The given buffer size was 27352 and the required size was 27520.

Error: (12/16/2019 10:31:16 AM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (3388,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (12/15/2019 10:40:45 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (9140,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

Error: (12/15/2019 10:19:41 PM) (Source: ESENT) (User: )
Description: svchost (4952,R,98) TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: Error -1023 (0xfffffc01) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log.

System errors:
=============
Error: (12/13/2019 06:21:50 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80073d02: 9NZKPSTSNW4P-Microsoft.XboxGamingOverlay.

Error: (12/10/2019 05:07:07 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80073d02: 9WZDNCRFHVQM-MICROSOFT.WINDOWSCOMMUNICATIONSAPPS.

Error: (12/10/2019 01:02:04 PM) (Source: BugCheck) (User: )
Description: 0x0000001a (0x000000000000003f, 0x000000000002dc5e, 0x000000000002da5e, 0x00000000f65787d0)C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\121019-27734-01.dmpa8146167-c08d-45d2-bfe2-edd4e64fde14

Error: (12/10/2019 01:02:03 PM) (Source: EventLog) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 6:09:57 PM on ‎12/‎9/‎2019 was unexpected.

Error: (12/07/2019 05:02:54 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80073d02: 9NZKPSTSNW4P-Microsoft.XboxGamingOverlay.

Error: (12/07/2019 04:56:10 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The AppX Deployment Service (AppXSVC) service terminated with the following error: 
%%1455 = The paging file is too small for this operation to complete.

Error: (12/04/2019 05:06:45 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80073d02: 9NZKPSTSNW4P-Microsoft.XboxGamingOverlay.

Error: (12/02/2019 05:11:19 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80073d02: 9NZKPSTSNW4P-Microsoft.XboxGamingOverlay.

Error: (11/29/2019 01:54:51 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80073d02: 9NZKPSTSNW4P-Microsoft.XboxGamingOverlay.

Error: (11/27/2019 08:41:29 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient) (User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80073d02: 9NZKPSTSNW4P-Microsoft.XboxGamingOverlay.

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (12/16/2019 07:04:02 PM) (Source: Application Error)(User: )
Description: StartMenuExperienceHost.exe0.0.0.05d65fb6aigd10iumd64.dll20.19.15.462458c04e05c000000500000000002c5a5c197c01d5b30adc1571d0C:\WINDOWS\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.StartMenuExperienceHost_cw5n1h2txyewy\StartMenuExperienceHost.exeC:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igd10iumd64.dll4d08bd0c-e1e7-46e5-8467-b7f044255f5bMicrosoft.Windows.StartMenuExperienceHost_10.0.18362.449_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewyApp

Error: (12/16/2019 07:03:07 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost1184,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (12/16/2019 01:36:32 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost8956,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (12/16/2019 12:01:26 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost2412,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (12/16/2019 11:45:27 AM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost5824,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (12/16/2019 11:20:30 AM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost5496,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (12/16/2019 11:14:22 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib)(User: NT AUTHORITY)
Description: C:\Windows\System32\perfts.dllLSM2735227520

Error: (12/16/2019 10:31:16 AM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost3388,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (12/15/2019 10:40:45 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost9140,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

Error: (12/15/2019 10:19:41 PM) (Source: ESENT)(User: )
Description: svchost4952,R,98TILEREPOSITORYS-1-5-18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\TileDataLayer\Database\EDB.log-1023 (0xfffffc01)

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

. . (HKLM\...\{12B07FF1-29CB-45AC-B493-1DB88BE717BD}) (Version: 7.1 - Intel) Hidden
. . . (HKLM-x32\...\{C01175B6-6575-4526-A55B-2BC2F10BA083}) (Version: 2.7.2.4 - Intel) Hidden
Adobe Acrobat Reader DC (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AC0F074E4100}) (Version: 19.021.20058 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
CCleaner (HKLM\...\CCleaner) (Version: 5.29 - Piriform)
Cisco EAP-FAST Module (HKLM-x32\...\{64BF0187-F3D2-498B-99EA-163AF9AE6EC9}) (Version: 2.2.14 - Cisco Systems, Inc.)
Cisco LEAP Module (HKLM-x32\...\{AF312B06-5C5C-468E-89B3-BE6DE2645722}) (Version: 1.0.19 - Cisco Systems, Inc.)
Cisco PEAP Module (HKLM-x32\...\{0A4EF0E6-A912-4CDE-A7F3-6E56E7C13A2F}) (Version: 1.1.6 - Cisco Systems, Inc.)
CyberLink Media Suite Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{8F14AA37-5193-4A14-BD5B-BDF9B361AEF7}) (Version: 12 - CyberLink Corp.)
Dell Digital Delivery (HKLM-x32\...\{AB7F2792-2ED1-4C5C-9F28-680E5110BF72}) (Version: 3.1.1018.0 - Dell Products, LP)
Dell Product Registration (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{85B14AE3-1624-45BE-942B-A528DF6F1CCE}) (Version: 3.0.123.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Update - SupportAssist Update Plugin (HKLM\...\{5F641343-FA40-4084-855A-7FA3251783DC}) (Version: 2.0.2.1840 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Update (HKLM-x32\...\{FB198E80-F1AB-4A6F-B3E3-F7442FC91FD2}) (Version: 1.9.4.0 - Dell Inc.)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 78.0.3904.108 - Google LLC)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.35.421 - Google LLC) Hidden
Intel(R) Chipset Device Software (HKLM-x32\...\{60c073df-e736-4210-9c3a-5fc2b651cef3}) (Version: 10.1.1.7 - Intel(R) Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 20.19.15.4624 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® Driver Update Utility (HKLM-x32\...\{954190cd-c66c-4650-bd15-f3dd85f2ae15}) (Version: 2.7.2.4 - Intel)
Java 8 Update 231 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F64180231F0}) (Version: 8.0.2310.11 - Oracle Corporation)
Java SE Development Kit 8 Update 131 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{64A3A4F4-B792-11D6-A78A-00B0D0180131}) (Version: 8.0.1310.11 - Oracle Corporation)
Malwarebytes version 4.0.4.49 (HKLM\...\{35065F43-4BB2-439A-BFF7-0F1014F2E0CD}_is1) (Version: 4.0.4.49 - Malwarebytes)
Maxx Audio Installer (x64) (HKLM\...\{307032B2-6AF2-46D7-B933-62438DEB2B9A}) (Version: 2.6.6570.1 - Waves Audio Ltd.) Hidden
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2016 - en-us (HKLM\...\ProPlusRetail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.12228.20364 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft OneDrive (HKCU\...\OneDriveSetup.exe) (Version: 19.192.0926.0012 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{837b34e3-7c30-493c-8f6a-2b0f04e2912c}) (Version: 8.0.59193 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729 (HKLM\...\{2DFD8316-9EF1-3210-908C-4CB61961C1AC}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM\...\{4B6C7001-C7D6-3710-913E-5BC23FCE91E6}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729 (HKLM-x32\...\{527BBE2F-1FED-3D8B-91CB-4DB0F838E69E}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MozBackup 1.5.1 (HKLM-x32\...\MozBackup) (Version: - Pavel Cvrcek)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 45.8.0.6273 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Thunderbird 45.8.0 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Thunderbird 45.8.0 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 45.8.0 - Mozilla)
NewBlue Video Essentials for Windows (HKLM-x32\...\NewBlue Video Essentials for Windows) (Version: 3.0 - NewBlue)
Office 16 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008C-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.12228.20364 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Licensing Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-007E-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.12228.20364 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Localization Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008C-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.12228.20364 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
proDAD Adorage 3.0 (HKLM-x32\...\proDAD-Adorage-3.0) (Version: 3.0.114.1 - proDAD GmbH)
Product Registration (HKLM\...\{85B14AE3-1624-45BE-942B-A528DF6F1CCE}) (Version: 3.0.123.0 - Dell Inc.) Hidden
Realtek Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{5BC2B5AB-80DE-4E83-B8CF-426902051D0A}) (Version: 10.0.10586.31225 - Realtek Semiconduct Corp.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7707 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
REALTEK Wireless LAN and Bluetooth Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{6BFBB929-C278-42B3-8065-FF1178E071B8}) (Version: 13.218.243 - REALTEK Semiconductor Corp.)
Seagate Dashboard (HKLM-x32\...\{EA266F00-A8E7-43A0-8DED-FBFE3F076934}) (Version: 4.9.2.0 - Seagate)
Smilebox (HKCU\...\Smilebox) (Version: 1.0.0.31945 - Smilebox, Inc.)
SUPERAntiSpyware (HKLM\...\{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}) (Version: 8.0.1046 - SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
Update for Windows 10 for x64-based Systems (KB4023057) (HKLM\...\{F14FB68A-9188-4036-AD0D-D054BC9C9291}) (Version: 2.59.0.0 - Microsoft Corporation)

========================= Devices: ================================

========================= Memory info: ===================================

Percentage of memory in use: 73%
Total physical RAM: 4009.48 MB
Available physical RAM: 1046.8 MB
Total Virtual: 4687.74 MB
Available Virtual: 776.7 MB

========================= Partitions: =====================================

1 Drive c: (OS) (Fixed) (Total:452.82 GB) (Free:318.36 GB) NTFS
3 Drive e: (Seagate Backup Plus Drive) (Fixed) (Total:1863.02 GB) (Free:1583.35 GB) NTFS

========================= Users: ========================================

User accounts for \\DESKTOP-59G45BH

Administrator Alexandra's Home PC DefaultAccount 
defaultuser0 Guest WDAGUtilityAccount

========================= Minidump Files ==================================

C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\092819-42875-01.dmp
C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\102219-51171-01.dmp
C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\110919-35562-01.dmp
C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\121019-27734-01.dmp
========================= Restore Points ==================================

10-12-2019 22:09:22 Windows Update

**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So what is the result of the clean boot please

Also your paging file is set too low


> Total Virtual: 4687.74 MB
> Available Virtual: 776.7 MB


That is why we have the report in event viewer



> Error: (12/07/2019 04:56:10 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
> Description: The AppX Deployment Service (AppXSVC) service terminated with the following error:
> %%1455 = The paging file is too small for this operation to complete.


Increase paging file MINIMUM to 1.5 times ram please and MAX to 3 times ram
see here
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/77692-manage-virtual-memory-pagefile-windows-10-a.html

Before configuring check if system managed is checked as on link above - if not set system managed for C drive
If system managed is checked for C drive already - please set as mentioned AND include in your reply if system managed was checked for C drive

Also as you can see you have some update failures and some access failures on this computer.
I do not yet know what the cause is but there is something wrong with the system


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

CCleaner (HKLM\...\CCleaner) (Version: 5.29 - Piriform)

How please are you using this
Are you using the registry cleaning aspect
Is it set to run automatically on each startup
Please explain how exactly you are using it

The reason I ask is that the registry cleaner and some other settings in the cleaner can cause problems on 10
That is NOT to suggest that CCleaner is the problem
MANY registry cleaners and third party system maintenance tools cause problems on windows 10


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> So what is the result of the clean boot please


It does seem a little bit faster since the clean reboot.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> CCleaner (HKLM\...\CCleaner) (Version: 5.29 - Piriform)
> 
> How please are you using this
> Are you using the registry cleaning aspect
> ...


CC Cleaner is something I had installed in my old computer and it may have transferred when I moved the files to the new computer. I have not actually used CC cleaner on this computer yet, so it is strange that it is already installed.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> So what is the result of the clean boot please
> 
> Also your paging file is set too low
> 
> ...


I may need more detailed instructions, I am not understanding exactly what you want me to do.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Interesting, I just received a notification that CC Cleaner needs to be updated?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Uninstall CCleaner from settings
*Uninstall from the Settings page*

Select the *Start* button, then select *Settings* > *Apps *> *Apps & features*.
Select the app you want to remove, and then select *Uninstall*.

2. All the instructions are on the link I sent with images
Have you looked at it please

I am signing off I am in UK
We will continue when I resume about 1900 UK time IF of course that is convenient to you


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Uninstall CCleaner from settings
> *Uninstall from the Settings page*
> 
> Select the *Start* button, then select *Settings* > *Apps *> *Apps & features*.
> ...


Sorry it's been so long, I work full time.

I have uninstalled CC cleaner.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so please proceed with the paging file as described, using the guide I sent you on the link, and as pointed out after you said you needed more guiding on that


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I tried using the guide in the link and I am very confused as to what you are asking me to do. I am including a screenshot of where I got to in the process...but after that I am unsure how to change the minimum and maximum paging as you described.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of time all that is needed, is to select the "System managed size".
The system will manage it better than any human can!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

AS indeed I said
*



Before configuring check if system managed is checked as on link above - if not set system managed for C drive

Click to expand...

*
my post 38 refers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

olabola
As above, I think with respect you need to read my posts more carefully
It is quite clear on my post 38


> Before configuring check if system managed is checked as on link above - if not set system managed for C drive


and on your screenshot it is quite clear that Custom size is checked and NOT system managed size.

More importantly and please do NOT take this the wrong way, if I ever manage to get this system running correctly, without a clean install of 10, then I respectfully suggest that YOU or whoever it is, that is tweaking and changing settings, such as the size of the paging file, presumably in some attempt to make the system faster, that they stop doing such things.

When you have set it system size, by checking the box, below the values for custom size and then clicking OK and apply and OK as necessary post back and we will move to the next check.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

olabola
Have you left your topic please OR may we receive your response.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> take your windows key... burn your self a copy of windows... and reinstall


Useless info. Since windows 10 was previously installed/activated on this system, there is NO need for a key.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> olabola
> Have you left your topic please OR may we receive your response.


I have not left, I was simply busy with my day job. I am so grateful to all the people on this forum who take their own time to help others like myself who are less knowledgeable about computers. Although I did not take your statement the wrong way, I'd like to advise that I am the person who is "tweaking" this system. I am highly educated and knowledgeable in many things, but unfortunately computers are not my language. Therefore, I'd ask that when giving me steps to complete that you remember that because the instructions you have thus far provided have not been clear, they have been written for someone who "knows" the "lingo" associated with computers. I'd also add that simply stating to a novice such as myself to "Before configuring check if system managed is checked as on link above - if not set system managed for C drive," is simply unclear because the link provided has pages and pages of instructions none of which explain where to check if the "system managed" is checked, and where check if such a box were checked. So...I appreciate your response and I now understand that I am to click the "system managed size" button. How do I how do I set the system managed to C?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please refer to my post 50 and your post 47
If you cannot see - system managed size on your screenshot
with reference to my post 50 then I am afraid I cannot make it any clearer

and if on the link sent on my post 38 when you say


olabola said:


> is simply unclear because the link provided has pages and pages of instructions *none of which explain where to check if the "system managed" is checked, and where check if such a box were checked*


you cannot see the full instructions under the heading on that link
*To Set Size of Paging File on a Drive to be System Managed
*
then again I regret, I cannot make it clearer


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Well...since my last post, I was not able to do the paging...and the computer froze a few days ago so I forced a restart and now the computer is totally unusable. It boots up, and then no icons appear and when I move the curser to the taskbar/start menu it just “spins.” I have tried to open the task manager with no success. Please help.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

Did you try it in safe mode? I am not very familiar with windows 10,so im unsure of how safe mode works..etc.
However,as Macboatmaster has emphasized,you should steer well away from any tweaking.It will most likely cause ill effects.There was no need to tweak the paging file.It should have been left as it was.You will gain no performance by doing so.
The image that you posted is below.It's as simple as putting a check by "SYSTEM MANAGED SIZE",then clicking "SET",then click "OK",then "REBOOT". It's as simple as that.As Macboatmaster said,there is no simpler way to explain it.










What really bothers me is what i am seeing in the below.










You have something running in the background hogging all your memory.
73% is high
you are only left with 1046.8 physical memory.much lower and it will crash,or you will begin to get low memory errors.
Adding more ram will certainly help,but you need to find the culprit/culprit's taking up all of you memory and cpu.

In my personal opinion,i would just restore it.start fresh.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*snuffleufflegus*
The memory situation is not unusual in 10
10 will use all available ram
It will hold ram in reserve, in case it is required by the system
However it will release ram, if needed by programs/apps

That said the setting for the virtual ram is too small, as you can see there is only 776 MB available

Also out of the total of physical ram of 4GB - 1GB is allocated to the integrated graphics.

*Thank you very much* for coming in on the topic, I am obliged to you, as I had not been online to reply until now.

*olabola*

I do not suppose, you can set system managed now but as on your screenshot on your post 47, it shows custom size of virtual max 1397MB

and yet as my colleague has posted a report from a log shows virtual as 4687MB
I am confused.
I presume the screenshot in post 47 is of YOUR computer

SAFE MODE on 10
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode

see from sign in screen


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Yes, all screenshots are from my computer. I never had a chance to change any settings after our last exchange. I will try to reboot in safe mode, what shall I do next?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Lets establish first if you can get into safe mode and keep it running
Choose Safe Mode with networking 
If that crashes or will not let you open anything try Safe Mode listed simply as that


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> Lets establish first if you can get into safe mode and keep it running
> Choose Safe Mode with networking
> If that crashes or will not let you open anything try Safe Mode listed simply as that


I have not been able to enter safe mode using any of the options listed in the link. All it will do is restart and then the curser continues to spin on the desktop with no icons. Control/alt/delete will open a menus but does not allow me to start the task manager.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

After leaving the computer on overnight, this is what appeared.


----------

